# Oreo - my kitten



## oreo_kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have had some experience with cats, but none quite like my 5 month old kitten. She is adorable and one of a kind. She wakes me up in the middle of the night licking my face.  I love her very much, and she is so spoiled!


----------



## Mays (Jul 28, 2012)

With my cat, when my mother says "give mummy kiss" he tilts his head,


----------



## jcharbert (Jul 29, 2012)

My daughter's cat, Lola, will "talk" to us sometimes. It's too funny because it seems like you are really carrying on a conversation with her. She has also taken over being the resident bug catcher. My 18 yr old cat used to be able to do this, but now the job has fallen to the "youngun" LOL! Just tonight she ate 4 moths! Kitty toys!


----------



## HepCatDave (Jul 29, 2012)

Many years ago I had a black & white kitty named "Skunky" who was not weaned properly as a kitten, so he liked to suckle on people's earlobes when you were sleeping. He would wake us up sucking on our earlobes and purring.

Occasionally we would forget to warn guests of this and they would be woken up by the Skunkster! It always gave us a laugh. He was a sweet kitty, didn't mean any disrespect. He just wanted your earlobes!!!


----------



## oreo_kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

I wondered that about my kitten, if she was weaned wrong, I got her off craigslist when she was 4 weeks? She was so small.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

4 weeks is far too young to take a kitten away from her mom. The current recommendation is 12 weeks. They need the time to learn all the social skills from Mom and be properly and fully weaned. 

There are cases where it can't be helped, like when mom has died or the kitten was found abandoned.


----------



## Smoogy (Jul 30, 2012)

Oreo Kitten, I agree with CJinCA. 4 weeks for just about any pet is too young. It's very unfortunate, but baby pets are being shipped out younger and younger every year. 

I, unfortunately for Jasmine (my little kitty) had one of those exceptions where little Jaz was found abandoned and dying outside when she was between 3 and 4 weeks old... That is the reason I joined this forum, to find extra help  I've been trying to do things as her mother would do, but I don't know much about cats at all... 

Good luck with your little baby!


----------



## oreo_kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

Well the people I got her from said the mom stopped taking care of her, she was a runt. So i had to bottle feed her for awhile and teach her to use the liter box, she is my little buddy, follows me everywhere!


----------



## mamaluvsu (Sep 20, 2010)

I had Felix for many, many years and he was reared like Oreo. I had to force feed him for two weeks because the person did not notice that his mom was not caring for him until it was almost too late. He never grew into his feet, but he was still such a handsome and loving boy! I miss him.


----------



## Beff (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine hop on the bed and lick/purr loudly to wake me up to feed them in the morning  cute alarm I must say!


----------



## sophie88 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oreo sounds so cute!
I have a ginger male called Bo. He is 3, I've had him since he was 12 weeks old.
He likes to "talk" to me, he is very vocal.


----------



## oreo_kitten (Jul 28, 2012)

I meow to Oreo, and she will meow back, or if I don't know where she is and I meow loudly (I know haha) she comes running. I love her so much! My boyfriend calls her double stuff, because she's a chubby little kitty.


----------

